
This Clever Bug Spray Billboard Is Actually a Giant Insect Trap - ColinWright
http://gizmodo.com/this-clever-bug-spray-billboard-is-actually-a-giant-ins-505532686
======
iends
This seems like it would have some kind of negative environmental impact
(although probably minor). I can see not wanting bugs inside your home or
workplace, but killing bugs randomly in _nature_ for marketing purposes seems
a bit wrong to me.

What about birds, butterfly's, etc?

